# Memorial point stumps



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

wish i would have gotten a pic....but this past sunday headed for a friends house off memorial point I passed one boat towing another. as i got closer you could tell the second boat was nearly under water. I even wonder how much farther they got with the second boat.
Then it hit me.....BAM! Boat 2 had met one of memorial points famous stumps...which had done its part and tore a hole in the bottom of the boat.
I cringe all the time to see boats running where I know there are stumps.

Advice: If your not familiar with lake livingston...*.get advice before you go anywhere*....In the older days when we wanted to learn an area we would get with someone that we knew knew the area...not guess work here....then we would get them to show us the way.
some good questions to ask someone is: did you run this path last year? the lake was 4 ft below normal....and did you run this path after Rita? the lake was 6 ft below normal.

Just a reminder so your boat doesn't get an extra hole.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

A story I heard about Baffin Bay, Ask one of the guides, how long did it take you to learn the Bay to run wide open all the time.

Answer was, about 4 lower units.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

It took me repairing holes in my boat(s) four times to learn this lake. The best _advice that I can give to anyone is to "Ask for advice from experienced people on this lake." I will show anyone that asks me the bad areas. _

_I'LL SHOW YOU ON YOUR MAP..........."FREE"..... _


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Lone Eagle said:


> It took me repairing holes in my boat(s) four times to learn this lake. The best _advice that I can give to anyone is to "Ask for advice from experienced people on this lake." I will show anyone that asks me the bad areas. _
> 
> _I'LL SHOW YOU ON YOUR MAP..........."FREE"..... _


I'd love that!! Where do I sign up?


----------



## airplaneman777 (Apr 29, 2012)

I was hoping with the water so low last year, they would cut some of the stumps on Livingston. Especially around the island, both North and south of the island, it can get pretty scary. There just barely sticking out of the water these days if at all!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

SetDaHook said:


> I'd love that!! Where do I sign up?


i also would like to know where to sign up........thanks


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Wouldnt it be nice if we could figure out how to get the guides and locals, and old timers to all draw it on a map at the next fish fry. And get it onto the chips. Several of us, well at least me and danny have marked hundreds of singles, but we really need the flooded timber areas updated for stump danger areas too. I can do my area pretty well. Any ideas? Lots of "flooded timber" is now safer, but some areas have those darn submerged under 1 to2 foot transom busters.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some custom chips would be great. I've hit so many stumps & killed the motor I don't think twice about it any more. Fortunately my ol 93 Stinson Stratos has taken the blows without sinking. Sure gotta get under the boat & apply some Marine-Tex though, LOL


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

Where is memorial point?


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

I tell you what, I used to think the south end, between the island, browders, the dam and the state park was relatively clear. Found out otherwise at about 60 mph in my old bass boat. luckily a glancing blow... However, with the lake at full pool, it should be pretty good to go... I've been told several times, including by SS, from the island straight at the tip of memorial point is relatively safe... Once, I idled following the bank from beacon around to memorial point, up and north to the road bed one night for some night fishing... found out even close to the bank its pretty thick on the north end of beacon bay up to mem point....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Wasn't it Danny that posted a few cool maps here on 2cool with routes thru the stumps. If you read this post and that was you I would like to see the stumps and routes again. I a braver now and venture up to the mid-lake area.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> Wasn't it Danny that posted a few cool maps here on 2cool with routes thru the stumps. If you read this post and that was you I would like to see the stumps and routes again. I a braver now and venture up to the mid-lake area.


That was Danny that posted some routes and I printed them out at the time and entered into my HDS 5. You might want to do a search of this forum and see if they are still available.

His comment at the time was there were too many stumps to post the coordinates of each one. So rather than do that, he was compiling safe routes for different areas of the lake. To me, this makes a lot of sense and is probably the way to go. He had posted a route from Memorial Point to Indian Hills or vice versa. Very Helpful IMO


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I know a few weeks back I was fishing at the lump in Beacon bay and saw a boat run right thru a stump field which I know the position. I followed the safe route Loy showed me over to the Point by Tigerville and beacon bay. Then saw another great big bayliner run thru a known stump field. I asked Loy if these guys have guts or just paid up their insurance. This was where Loy hit the stump.


----------



## airplaneman777 (Apr 29, 2012)

Where is memorial point? We should get a map together somehow of known spots, pretty new to the lake and launch out of beacon bay.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I suggest you look at a "good" lake map and study it. You will then have an idea of where things are when others talk about them on this site.



airplaneman777 said:


> Where is memorial point? We should get a map together somehow of known spots, pretty new to the lake and launch out of beacon bay.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Why is it that most people want natural structure cut down???? Learn where the stumps or a better word is trees are located please!!!



airplaneman777 said:


> I was hoping with the water so low last year, they would cut some of the stumps on Livingston. Especially around the island, both North and south of the island, it can get pretty scary. There just barely sticking out of the water these days if at all!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Contact me and arrange a time to meet with me with a good lake map. I'll be more than happy to mark places that I know of that are dangerous to navigation.

Also, please remember that we also have "underwater floaters" that can do severe damage to your lower units.



chucktx said:


> i also would like to know where to sign up........thanks


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll try to get the routes in a GPX format and post them this month. My routes, stumps, and fishing holes are on the same file, so I need to figure out how to separate them.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

eeeeek that's scary when one doesn't know where memorial point is.....but the point is....its not just memorial point....this lake has stumps all over...many in water that one would think doesn't have stumps...I fish dead in the middle of the lake where one would think there's no stumps in 30 ft of water...but dead center is a stump pile....
and like roger....if you would like i would be glad to show you stumps in the area you like but I have to do mine by boat....if you want to know where the stumps are you need to be on the water with them. and a good gps helps too.
speaking of gps...i have a garmin that shows the area you are in...one can zoom in or zoom out...this allows me to see where stumps are as I move. I recommend buying a good gps if you plan on running the lake much.
unlike roger....you ll have to go sometime when i go...or if you see me...and i am in the area ask. had a boat the other day wait on me as i fished..then followed me from pine island to memorial point on the path i know.....like I told them...don't know if there's stumps there or not..but what I do know is they are 6 ft under because i ran it after rita. if one remembers...stumps where popping up all over after rita....places i ve never seen things before...
good luck and happy boating


----------



## Caboman (Aug 12, 2009)

My dad and I started fishing this lake not long after it was created, and in that time Ive learned to always watch out for two things(other then the redfin) and thats stumps and weather. I know certain areas are bad such as memorial point and between browders and Indian creek. So, I slow down and watch for stumps going through those areas. To fish this lake, you need to learn it either with a real good map or experience. I have both but also have that understanding stumps are out there and floaters move. Im very lucky to not have damaged a boat. I now leave out of a new area close to tigerville, now Im learning a whole new area. Be carefull on the water .


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm planning on getting a fresh secondary SD card for the Lowrance just for LL. That way I can start marking it all up. Last time out we bumped a tree in about 30' hard enough to stall the big motor. Luckily we weren't going too fast...
Would love to meet some of y'all on the water & compare notes.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> I'm planning on getting a fresh secondary SD card for the Lowrance just for LL. That way I can start marking it all up. Last time out we bumped a tree in about 30' hard enough to stall the big motor. Luckily we weren't going too fast...
> Would love to meet some of y'all on the water & compare notes.


 That's an excellent point... if you don't know the area, Go Slow! Fishing and Boating, are supposed to be relaxing. what's the rush! Slow down and be safe. I've hit single stumps in areas I thought I knew. One can't be too careful Live long enough to be a problem for you children! LOL


----------



## airplaneman777 (Apr 29, 2012)

What cheap handheld GPS does everyone recommend? It's a good idea to have a GPS marking stumps and fishing spots! 

I bought a map of livingston at Academy, I'll have to look at it next time I get to the boat. Time to start learning about the lake!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I use a hand held Etrex. Get one that has an alarm for marked obstacles, that way you can set it to go off when you get close to a marked stump.


----------

